# Caption Contest?



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Something lighthearted for a rainy day..










These parents really aren't trying hard enough - where are the aerobars?

On the other hand, sun is out and I just fitted mudguards to my road bike - outta here...


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Seat is too low.

Today was a better than expected riding day. I just gave a big middle finger to the wind. A little too much road debris but no punctures so it's all good.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

lol that kids wheelset costs more than my bike.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Unreal Patrick! Where'd you get the photo? I'm putting it on my facebook!!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

the kids shoes are all wrong. If his parents are serious, they would have gone with at least MTB shoes/cleats.


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

a kid? that's damiano cunego.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

francois said:


> Unreal Patrick! Where'd you get the photo? I'm putting it on my facebook!!


It came around on email - not sure where it is or even if it's local. Gave me a chuckle though!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

First place I saw it was back in September as a 'Pic of the Day' at Bikerumor:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/15/bikerumor-pic-of-the-day-seriously/

Definitely a classic. My guess it that the bike is this, by the person(s) that sent in the photo:


http://www.kirkleebicycles.com/2010/09/kirklee-custom-650-di2-lightweights/


----------

